# Coming when called



## Atomickittyn (Aug 25, 2007)

I know this is not a Havanese-only problem, but when my dog is outside, he never comes back when I call him! He's fine inside the house, but once we go outside with all the fun and exciting distractions, he either doesn't acknowledge me calling him or he thinks that I'm playing with him and darts back and forth from me and away from me. I want to be able to throw the ball with him at a park or let him play with other dogs when we're out but I can't because I don't think that he'll come back to me when I call him. It can also be dangerous because he could run into the street, he's totally oblivious to cars. And when he sees other people he just goes nuts! He wants to go and greet them and play with them.

How do I train him? I've read all the articles that say that they don't come back because it's usually because it means something they don't want to do (bath time, on a leash, go outside) and I've tried rewarding him with treats when he does come back but I can't always be carrying treats.

What do I do??


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Come is a serious command for all the reasons you have stated so I would not give him a chance to not come  Put him on a long light line- think string and "come" and pull him into you. Then huge praise/cookies. I would do this until he really understands the come command and has muscle memory developed. 

You can do this in the house with a short leash at first. I would do "Dora come" and a slight pop right when I say come. Then cookie. Do this a few times each day. Then you give the dog room to do it on his own. Have the leash just in case and go back to square one when he forgets- they have a learning curve just like us. 

Always be very positive with that command. There is never a come and then discipline or crate or anything negative. Sometimes I have to bite my tongue too. Dora took off after a squirrel and just as it was tree'd and she was no longer interested. I was yelling come and she came to me. After chasing her several blocks, the last thing I wanted to do was reward her but she came. I don't ever want my dog to question coming to me!

Dora's favorite game in the world is the hot dog game, we take tiny pieces of treat and me and husband go far away from her and do recalls. Where I call her then he calls her. She thought she was pulling a quick one on us by going to the opposite person and eating the treat at the same time but she quickly learned she only gets a cookie after we call "Dora come" and she takes off!!!

Keep us posted!
Amanda


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

Capote only comes when I say 'chicken' ..lol

Cause I only say it when he's going to get some if he does come..lol


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Amanda hit the nail on the head with great advice.

Amanda, our trainer told us to have an "emergency" come command. Do you do this? I have about 80% success with come, unless she is blissfully enjoying something in the yard and chooses to ignore me. I've noticed that she comes when I say "baby", lol...so I'm asking if I should use that as the 'emergency' come or a diff. word, and what do you use, if you use this?

Or is that overkill? I'n guessing its just a "back up word" if come does not work for whatever reason?

Kara


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

CapotesMom said:


> Capote only comes when I say 'chicken' ..lol
> 
> Cause I only say it when he's going to get some if he does come..lol


ound: LOL that's my emergency comand that Kara explains. That and asking if he wants to go to school works just as well.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Leann,

Now that I think about it, "Do you want to come to work" is another "emergency command" lol...I guess between that, baby and come...I should be at 100%. But dangit...If we were in a park people would think I'm nuts.

Kara


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I was having a great deal of difficulty with Milo and the come command. I'd say, "Come!" and he'd take off in whatever direction his latest whim took him. Much frustration later I finally got that issuing the command and following it up with a lot of praise and a delectable treat worked much better than cursing under my breath and chasing him all over creation. He now all but stops dead when I say it and flies through the air to get to me and his little morsel faster. At least that's how it works most of the time.:biggrin1:


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

"chicken bone" is our emergency come word. But, I have to be sure to follow it up with his chicken jerky treat. It usually works.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

My trainer said that we have a tendenciy to overuse the word "come" She also states that we should have the dog "come" several times in a play session, but then just pick them up when it is time to leave. Her emergency word is "here."


----------



## Ana's Mojito (Sep 24, 2007)

I use "venga" which is come in Spanish, since he lives in Guatemala now.  

The trainer told me to ALWAYS use a treat after he comes, if not he can decide not to come. I'd let him wonder off on the building's terrace, and then call his name and when I have his attention say "venga" in a really happy tone and run in the opposite direction. He starts following me because I make him think I'm running towards something much more exciting, and of course gave him a treat and huge praise when he comes to me.

One of the hardest things for me to do was NEVER to chase him, if you do this it becomes a game and they want you to chase them. He ran out of the apartment once and was going down the stairs. I had to resist so badly not to chase him but call him and say "venga" and run in the opposite direction into the apartment, hoping it would work! Well, of course it did. I haven't tried it on the beach, a park, or an open space like that yet, I want to save it for a real emergency but running in the opposite direction and clapping at the same time works for us.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Amanda has excellent advice.

At one point, I realized that my dogs all thought "come" meant "turn and run as fast as you can in the other direction", so I started to only use the phrase that they knew meant to go with me "let's go." Now, "let's go" is our phrase to get going together, without exception. Like others have already said, I found that "come" was too overused in other situations, and defeated the purpose.

If you choose to use "come" as your recall command, make sure that you ONLY use positive feedback with it. Do not scold your Hav for not coming when you call, or it will likely not work in an emergency.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

That is a good point. Think of what come means v. other commands. I have a hand signal and just "come" when it means I want Dora to come to me without me moving. And with agility, I have a lets go command where I am moving and I want her to come with me but we are both moving in a direction.

Also if you are having trouble... dogs have prey drive... don't chase them but run from them... they are way more likely to come to you then! If you can turn it into a game.

Amanda


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

ama0722 said:


> Also if you are having trouble... dogs have prey drive... don't chase them but run from them... they are way more likely to come to you then! If you can turn it into a game.


EXACTLY!

When I realized "come" had turned into the opposite result that I had meant for it to be, I started saying "let's go" in a very UP voice and moving away from them in a fast, but playful manner. It quickly reinforced my desire to have them come with me quickly.

I think the problem with the word "come" usually falls into the human's side, not the dog's.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I also run away from Kubrick when I want him to come to me. It works wonders, but we really are trying to work on Come Here and he is getting better at it, slowly but surely.


----------



## David (Jan 25, 2007)

Dogs quickly learn that "come" usually means what ever they are doing is coming to an end; the end of being outside, the end of having fun. To overcome this it is important to reinforce them with something special ( cheese works for Sally)every time they come AND THEN allow them to go back to what they were doing. They learn from this technique that they always get a reward AND MOST TIMES they can go back to having fun. I used the same technique to get Sally to come to a whistle.

David


----------



## jolynn (Dec 26, 2006)

If my guys won't come when I call (because they are having WAY too much fun), I just turn around and say "Goodbye" and walk away. That gets them everytime. They follow me right to the door! They must think that if Momma is going somewhere, it must be much more exciting


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Atomickittyn, there is great advice here. I was going to suggest some of the same things. It just might mean that, yes, you'll have to always have treats on you. Yoyo is still young and he needs to learn that 'come' means good things, either treats, loads of praise or fun time with mom. I either have a ziploc baggy with treats or my treat pouch somewhere handy. I even have some stashed in the van! 

I would never, ever leave my pups off-leash in an open area. They are 14 and 15 months old and there is no way I trust them 100% to 'come' when asked, so they stay on leash.

I've also caved in and said 'come' in a scolding manner because I was impatient..... sigh...... it doesn't work that way. I agree with Kara and others that there should be a command that means 'no monkey business. you HAVE to come NOW!' It's like leash walking. The more you pull in one direction, the more the pup wants to go in the other. It's a natural dog reaction. lol 

Amanda, I do what you do. 'let's go' is for when we all go together somewhere, and it's always fun. 'come' is when I need them to come to me and often walking/running in the opposite direction gets them to come. They are just too curious to sit back and let me get away! lol

Too bad Sammy is more stubborn than Ricky. LOL


----------



## Ana's Mojito (Sep 24, 2007)

I do the same thing, have two commands but still my come in Spanish "venga", is overused in conversations, so I have to be careful... The variations are too similar to change it now. Then "vamos" (which is let's go!) means fun, let's go out for a ride, or something like that. When I want him to come out of a room I'm closing a door to, I say "ven" or "vente" which are the same as come on, or let's go... They're just too similar.... 

But as far as now, "venga" works fine. Like some of you, I'm just careful to ALWAYS give a treat when I use it if I want it to work in case of an emergency. I love reading about all the reactions the different dogs have.


----------



## Barney's Mom (Nov 24, 2006)

I have never thought about using an "emergency" command for coming to me - FAST! This could be a very important tool...especially when we are out side and one of the bald eagles that are migrating to southern MN are watching us from the trees in our yard! If I panic and tell Barney to "come"....he hears the panic and runs the other way!

I think I will be working on this in the coming week...thanks for the tip.

Marge


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I do the same thing , if they dont listen, I turn and say, OK I;m going in see ya... and walk away, that gets two of them to come in, and then with Lily, I open the front door and ring the doorbell, she comes runnin cause she thinks someone new is here.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

At puppy class that was a big issue - to be able to call your dog in an emergency ..
cosmo comes to both his name and Come . Ahnold is not quite as good as Cosmo but getiing better ..
In the beginning it tis all about treats and you should make sure you have them . We l;earned this at puppy school to make it a game and make it lots of fun .. Laughing and giggles ... We used to play in the kitchen when he was a little guy .. it was a game and he would come and i would treat . Then i would play hide and seek and he would try and find me and I would treat him. he liked it - it was a game .
He is pretty good most of the time he comes . Ahnold dilly dallies at times .
Our Petsitter treats them constantly as she wants them to come for her .. They do work for their food but she uses treats to get them to respond . She is doing a wonderful job with them as well .
My husband complained that Ahnold would not come for him and i said try using treats ..


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I think the real "key" to the emergency command is not to use it often, or just for general "come" when they won't.

My trainer's point was to have it for a "real emergency", like when they get loose or are in danger in some way.

I have started saying "I'm gonna go" and walking off that is working pretty well. She doesnt' want to miss out on anything.

Kara


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Pepper's emergency word is "cookies." I always have a bag of treats with me. In the car, in my pocket, purse, wherever. Cookie doesn't necessarily mean an actual cookie, but something yummy. Pepper is such a food hound that it works really well for him - and I only use it when I NEED him to come to me. 

Otherwise I say "let's go" or "bye-bye". Neither is 100% effective if he's in a bratty mood and ignores me. I have noticed though that he's not as stubborn as he used to be, so that's encouraging.

My golden, Vinnie, used to come trotting back to me if I asked, "Where's my Vinnie?" He couldn't resist. He'd come right over and stand in front of me with his tail wagging like crazy and a smile on his face as if to say, "Here I am, Mommy!" Oh how I miss him. 

Pepper is learning...he's getting better at the recall. 

Wanda


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

One thing Leah ( our behaviourist )did stress was not only voice commands but hand signals as well . Sometimes your dog is not able to hear you . we were taught this in Puppy class but it was not stressed as much as I thought it should be ..
We spend a lot of time on it in class though and we were given it for homework as well ..
i agreee with Kimberly and we use the the Lets Go most of the time ,. I save the come for when I am a little anxious ..say at the doggie park .. I do not let them off leash much but one day i let them play with small dogs and then a woman brought her bigger dog and let him off leash with no consideration and he was starting to track my little guys .. I said Come and fortunately Cosmo came and then so did Ahnold .. 
I do not know why people with large dogs do not watch their dogs when small ones are around . I was always cautious but Griffin was a sweetie but still a big guy and I suppose he could give a mean body block .. if the though ever occurred to him .. He just did not have an ounce of meaness in him .


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> Amanda hit the nail on the head with great advice.
> 
> Amanda, our trainer told us to have an "emergency" come command. Do you do this? I have about 80% success with come, unless she is blissfully enjoying something in the yard and chooses to ignore me. I've noticed that she comes when I say "baby", lol...so I'm asking if I should use that as the 'emergency' come or a diff. word, and what do you use, if you use this?
> 
> ...


If she always comes to 'baby', I'd use that. My backup is 'cookie'. Their weak spot is their stomachs and saying cookie means getting treats and they always run to me for that.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> I have a hand signal and just "come" when it means I want Dora to come to me without me moving.
> Amanda


If I use that hand signal, they know there is no debate..you come and do it now. I agree, the word come does get overused.
There was one time that one of my dogs got freaked by a loud sound and we were at the front door with it open. They ran out and I was so stunned that it happened and they went outside without being told to that I started chasing them. That lasted about 3 seconds until it dawned on me to just stop and tell them to come. It was one of those fluke things that you think will never happen and it took a few seconds for my brain to get into gear. <duh>


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Barney's Mom said:


> I have never thought about using an "emergency" command for coming to me - FAST! This could be a very important tool...especially when we are out side and one of the bald eagles that are migrating to southern MN are watching us from the trees in our yard! If I panic and tell Barney to "come"....he hears the panic and runs the other way!
> 
> I think I will be working on this in the coming week...thanks for the tip.
> 
> Marge


Another thing that's a really useful tool is teaching them to drop. If your dog gets loose and goes across a street you don't want them running back to you and crossing that street again. You can use the hand signal for it from a distance or a verbal command. A drop can be a son of a gun to teach some dogs though but it's worth it.


----------



## pizno (May 8, 2007)

I'm going through the same thing with Marvin. He used to be so responsive. Now I can just hear him saying 'Actually, I'd prefer to eat this rabbit turd right now than run to whatever treat you may or may not have in your hand'. The trainer really emphasises calling only once, and if they don't respond, go closer and get their attention, then praise. It's exhausting! I just emailed the trainer about this today.......she said this is typical for 7 mos. old and it will get better, just keep up the practices.

I really worry, though - that he might dash off one of the odd time he's off leash, too, and get hurt!

Carol


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I figured out *why* Gucci comes to "Baby", its because I usually say that when I give her food! LOL I've caught myself saying "here you go, Baby" several times...

So she thinks that means "TREAT" LOL

Kara


----------



## pizno (May 8, 2007)

I've noticed that 'Good Boy' works the same way - it usually precedes a treat, so he'll come running. When I'm desperate I'll say 'Treat' but he actually doesn't get that as much. I love(not) the way he looks at me, like "Yea, right, you don't have a treat". I've been known to hold the treat out where he can see it and he STILL doesn't come when he's really engaged in some perfect rabbit turd.

Carol


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Yes, Piaget thinks that Good Boy is his other name that always rewards him with treats. When we were in New Mexico, Bailey's handler said, "good boy" in the ring and Piaget immediately flipped around and stacked at attention for her. I totally laughed out loud.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Carol, that is too funny! Or not. lol It's true that around that age, 7-10 months or so, it appears the pup is in a teen mode of rebellion and might try pushing the boundaries a little bit. I agree - it's exhausting!!! sigh...... 

Mine are 16 months old and some things are still very tiring. In the end, it's so worth it, but sometimes you just want to be able to get what you want when you want it. Right?  

Kimberly, I would have LOL too! Piaget sounds like one smart cookie! 

Oooooopppsss ! Did I say COOKIE? :brick:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Kimberly, that is too funny! Kubrick will do anything for treats so when we were in our puppy class and the teacher would ask another dog to sit, Kubrick would sit right away (often way before the dog that was actually supposed to be sitting) and stare at her and wonder why he wasn't getting a treat. It made me laugh out loud too!


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Age has a lot to do with it - they do go through a stubborn stage for sure . I am not sure cosmo is finished yet ..
what we learned in class qwas to make it a game and make it fun .. try playing hide and seek and hiding behind things . let him find you and make a big deal of it laughing etc .
Do not let Cesar Milan hear thiiss however as he wants tou to be cool and confident . i think puppies need a play time .. and they seem to like this one


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Lina said:


> Kimberly, that is too funny! Kubrick will do anything for treats so when we were in our puppy class and the teacher would ask another dog to sit, Kubrick would sit right away (often way before the dog that was actually supposed to be sitting) and stare at her and wonder why he wasn't getting a treat. It made me laugh out loud too!


Ha ha ha!

Oh boy, for one of our evening training classes, I accidentally left his chicken on the kitchen counter. He did OK for me at first, but then the woman behind us pulled out a baggie and he heard it crinkle. I always keep his chicken treats in a baggie in my pocket, so it was all over then. He was convinced she had the treats. It took me about 10 minutes to figure out how to get his attention back... I went over to my bag of supplies and pulled out a clean poop bag and put it in my pocket. At least I could duplicate the crinkly baggy sound. Stinker!

So, lessons learned. Carry an empty baggy always, and be prepared to call him Good Boy if I really can't get his attention. Between those two, I should be all set for any emergencies!


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

Yoda comes pretty much most of the time LOL but if I use the word bye bye he is all over that he thinks he is going to grans for some good chickie chickie LOL Now Leia on the other hand is finally learning what the word come means but she is a little bit of a brat at times she is really good at the puppy class she didnt want to leave my side I have to take her out and work with her more but I am sure in time she will learn just like Yoda did I can have Yoda off leash now and be out side and he knows he has to stay with me so Leia is learning alot from Yoda


----------



## pizno (May 8, 2007)

I have been 'working out' with Marvin lately. I do some competitive cross country ski races and have some training skis that I use on trails. It's great fun - Marvin LOVES to go with me. He runs ahead, and checks back to make sure I'm there. I have been practicing calling him to make sure he's listening, and treating him a lot. It seems to be paying off! Today, when I was heading back to the parking lot, he ran a

```
head to where I couldn't see him.  I stopped and called at the top of my lungs 'Marvin, Come!' and pretty soon I heard his little paws and his little pant - did my heart good.  I have been  trying to treat him a lot as we get near the parking lot to remind him that he wants to listen to me, and stay by my side.  Today, I even told him to heal, and he did!  He stayed right next to me.  Just goes to show you, there are good days and bad days!   
I think, though, that really doubling up on the treats helps in this adolescent phase.  3 treats, 4 treats!  Whatever it takes to get the attention back on me!

Carol
```


----------

